# Dad Rock Or



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it ?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> is it ?


What?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > is it ?
> ...


which is it?

rainbow/queen

or

metallica/my chemical romance


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I'm getting worried about what they put in your tea at Tesco.







Would like to see your Bullet as well as your red 9 incher, nonetheless.

Mods, this is for real


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


no worries grey...i'll bring it along tommorow....dont forget your mac will you


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


METALLICA-DAD ROCK??

Cheeky b

i think i even told u i like both - how old r u my lad?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

rondeco said:


> You've asked about four bands that are ,imho, from three different genres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dire Straits are excellent, but I'd like to beat Phil Collins to death, with Chris Rea's severed head.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

METALICCA ROCKS DUDE


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have "Son Rock"

Up loaded some video of my 14 year old lad's band, White Rose.

Just been playing with getting the video on the computer and uploading it. The up loaded video quality is poor







but you get the idea.

My lad's on the guitar.

Click on the pic.





Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry,not sure if the links are working









Mike


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Works for me Mike.








Nice to see yung 'uns playing Lynyrd Skynyrd (proper music), not all that noise that they call music nowadays...fnarr fnarr (reaches for zimmer frame)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it seems to working again









It's rather weird, my son plays the music I was listening to at 14









All the old classics from the likes of Cream, Hendrix, Purple, Led Zep, UFO, Sabbath and many more









With the odd modern one like Lamb Of God







.

Mike


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

The lad clearly has taste, IIRC he hasn't been playing for very long? If so, he's coming along well, and gigging already


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't quite get all this but

Metallica - Heavy Rock

Rainbow - Slightly pop version of Heavy Rock Base (Deep Purple) although individual musicians were Heavy rock - Blackmore, Dio, Bain, Powell.

Queen - glam rock then pop.

Won't even comment on the other.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Alas said:


> Rainbow - Slightly pop version of Heavy Rock Base (Deep Purple) although individual musicians were Heavy rock - Blackmore, Dio, Bain, Powell.


With that line up I would say heavy rock but they became a bit pop (or should that be poop) with the later vocalists who's names I can't recall


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Robert said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Rainbow - Slightly pop version of Heavy Rock Base (Deep Purple) although individual musicians were Heavy rock - Blackmore, Dio, Bain, Powell.
> ...


Graham Bonnet I think. I liked their first albums and Rainbow Live was a classic but once Dio and Bain left they were not very good.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> rondeco said:
> 
> 
> > You've asked about four bands that are ,imho, from three different genres
> ...


Absolutely spot on assessment.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Alas said:


> Graham Bonnet I think. I liked their first albums and Rainbow Live was a classic but once Dio and Bain left they were not very good.


Yep, thats him. Followed by Joe Lynn Turner


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Graham Bonnet I think. I liked their first albums and Rainbow Live was a classic but once Dio and Bain left they were not very good.
> ...


saw him when he sung with ynwgie j malmsteen (no i havent made it up!) hes best years were behind him then


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Didn't realise Blackmore was still on the go

Blackmores Night

Sadly Cozy Powell isn't though


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I've always wished that Ian Gillan had accepted the role of vocalist in Rainbow, rather than Graham Bonnet, but it wasn't to be.

Went to a gig at Edwards No8 many moons ago, the band was "Harvey Wallbanger & The Moonshiners", turned out to be Gillan doing a "getting back to his roots" thing under a pseudonym. Fantastic gig, the guy can really belt them out and was quite happy to have a drink with people after the gig.


----------

